# Wo sind die Bilder der Usergalerie?



## Alegna (21. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht wie ich die Bilder in der User-Gallerie finde.
Habe auch schon bei den Fachbeitrag geschaut, komme aber nicht an die Bilder.

Kann mir da einer helfen?

Gruss Angela


----------



## Dodi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Bilder der Usergalerie?*

Hallo Angela!

Ich habe Deine Frage mal in den Support verschoben, hat ja nix mit einem Fachbeitrag zum Skimmer zu tun... 

Die Bilder findest Du, wenn Du ganz oben (unterhalb des Willkommen...) auf "Album" klickst.
Da befinden sich alle möglichen Bilder zu Teichen, Koi etc.,
zur Usergalerie musst Du dann etwas 'runterscrollen.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, immer her damit!


----------



## Alegna (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Bilder der Usergalerie?*

Hallo Dodi,
erstmal danke, aber irgendwie komme ich doch nicht weiter. Habe die Gallerien
gefunden, aber nicht die Bilder von Jürgen.
Mir geht es um die Bilder von der Bauanleitung Skimmer (Schwerkraft).
Im Fachbeitrag steht, das die Bilder besser beschreiben was er meint und wenn
ich da auf seine Gallerie gehe, steht keine Bilder. Das läuft dann alles über 
Teichforum.info und nicht mehr über Jürgen. Ist auch schon sehr alt der Betrag.
Kannst Du helfen?

Gruss Angela


----------



## Dodi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Bilder der Usergalerie?*

Hallo Angela!

Die Beiträge von "teichforum.info" sind hier in unser Forum übernommen und eingefügt worden. 

Leider ist es aufgrund unterschiedlicher Forensoftware nicht gelungen, alles 1 : 1 zu übertragen, so dass Bilder fehlen.

Sorry, da kann ich auch nix machen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Bilder der Usergalerie?*

Hi Angela,

wir denken mal, Du meinst diesen Beitrag: Skimmer. Dieser Beitrag wurde aus einem anderen Forum importiert, "Teichfoum.info", dass mit diesem Forum fusioniert hat, übernommen.

Erst durch Deine Frage ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei allen Beiträgen, die ich mir eben zur Überprüfung angeschaut habe und die aus dem anderen Forum importiert wurden, die Bilder wohl "verloren gegangen" sind. Ob die Bilder noch irgendwo zu finden sind, in den Weiten des Forums, könnte vielleicht eine Frage als PN an Joachim klären, der ist der EDV-Experte.

Edit: zu langsam geschrieben, Dodi war schneller ....


----------



## Alegna (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Bilder der Usergalerie?*

Schade,

aber schönen Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruss Angela


----------



## Dr.J (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Bilder der Usergalerie?*

Hallo,

die Bilder in den Beiträge konnten aus technischen Gründen bei der Fusionierung nicht übernommen werden.

Ich werde mal im Backup schauen, ob ich die Bilder noch irgendwie her bekomme.


----------



## Annett (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Bilder der Usergalerie?*

Moinmoin.

Ich bin mit dem Autor der alten Bauanleitungen bereits in Kontakt und er hat mir zugesagt, sie in der nächsten Zeit nochmal neu (mit Bildern!) einzustellen.

Mehr als darum bitten und hoffen, kann keiner von uns. :beeten


----------

